# Bicycle touring



## pedxing (Jul 12, 2005)

A co-worker and I were talking about doing multi-day bicycle trips.  He might go cross country one day.  I'm more likely to do something in New England and/or the Maritimes.

Are there good websites for people who do this?  Other sites where I could learn useful stuff about routes, gear, camp sites, etc...?


----------



## ctenidae (Jul 12, 2005)

You might try Active.com- they list out all the biking/running events going on, by locality. I got on their mailing list when I did the NY Century, and never unsubscribed- maybe, just maybe, I'll see something interesting. Or buy a bike.


----------



## Vortex (Jul 12, 2005)

There are a few mountain Bikers around here.      AndyZee, Ga2ski.  I bought 3 mountain bikes last month.  None for me I hike.  Family likes it.  Try a pm to them also.


----------



## andyzee (Jul 17, 2005)

pedxing,

            I did a fun tour once, went from NJ up through Albany, across VT, NH, Mass. to Boston, took the ferry to Cape Cod, then to Martha's Vineyard. Stayed on MV for 3 days, then took took the ferry back to the coast and biked back via RI, CT, and NY. One of the best vacations of my life. It was a total of about 1000 miles in 2 weeks. I did my best to take everything I needed on the bike, tent, food, inflatable mattress, cooking utensils, etc....  A  lot of the planning was just common sense, for things I was unceratain about, the biggest help preparing for this trip was a book put out by the Sierra Club, "Bike Touring, TheSierraClubGidetoOutings on Wheels", by Raymond Bridge. My trip was 12 years ago, at that time the book was $10.95 . 

At the time, there wasn't as much on the web, so not sure about web sites. Wish I had time for another trip like this. I envy you and wish you the best of luck.


----------



## pedxing (Jul 17, 2005)

Thanks Andy, Ctand  Bob. Andy, that sounds  like a fantastic  trip!


----------



## andyzee (Jul 17, 2005)

pedxing said:
			
		

> Thanks Andy, Ctand  Bob. Andy, that sounds  like a fantastic  trip!



Yeah, it was a great trip and a good test. I wasn't sure if I would be able to accomplish this, after I was done, it was a great sense of accomplishment and I was starting to think about going to Florida, California, etc... Unfortunetly, I got a job before I had a chance to do anything more. :lol: Damn work always gets in the way of a good time.


----------



## pedxing (Jul 17, 2005)

Jobs!  They really do interfere with even the best  plans.  I haven't been able to find a cure for my paycheck addiction either.

Actually, there was a stretch of time when I couldn't work - and I really did stress out over it (unfortunately I couldn't hike or take long bike trips either).


----------



## andyzee (Jul 17, 2005)

So pedxing,

           Any definate plans in place or are you just considering it for now?


----------



## pedxing (Jul 18, 2005)

Right now, I'm just considering.  My big getaway for this year is an attempt to hike the Long Trail (starting at the Canadian border).  I leave in a week.            For a variety of reasons (mostly related to age and injury) I'm thinking I need to add some more low impact trekking into the mix.


----------



## MichaelJ (Jul 19, 2005)

pedxing said:
			
		

> My big getaway for this year is an attempt to hike the Long Trail (starting at the Canadian border).



How'd I miss that you were doing that?

Good luck and have a very safe trip!


----------

